# Toro 726 Review and question



## Wayne361 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well we finally got a snowfall worthy enough of providing a review of a newly purchased Toro 726. Startup is simple and easy. I like the ease of use of controls with forward and reverse gear selector easy to access. The shute control joystick is very handy and can be used while in gear for one handed operation. Throws snow very well and engine would power-up in the deeper/harder snow. Overall fun to use and got the job done. 

Now for the question....I noticed the exhaust would sometimes go a nice cherry red (hot!) and occationally would "pop" .....I soon figured out that this happened if engine was run hard. Is this normal? Sorry first snowblower....

Wayne


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

What make and model engine is on the unit? Couple things could cause that condition. Its possible the carb might be out of adjustment or could be the exhaust valve is slightly out of adjustment.

I had an E350 work van that when loaded down with tools and equipment that if you opened the hood at night after driving on the expressway the exhaust manifolds were cherry red lol Lasted a very long time like that.


----------



## Wayne361 (Jan 19, 2013)

Engine is a Briggs and Stratton 205cc 4 stroke. (chinese) Bought recently new. I was thinking carb....but might be simply the result of hard use....not sure.....


----------



## 2low4u (Nov 24, 2013)

My 726 works great, just a bit of bogging down in the real heavy stuff but that is expected for a blower that puts out 7.5hp.
The cherry red muffler looks cool at night imo but it doesn't shoot out a Blue flame like my old Craftsman Did!!
As far as the pop i did not get that with mine except when i turn down the idle speed.
Hard to say why yours is doing it, i'm guessing also that it has somthing to do with carb mixtures.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Is that normal for the exhaust to be glowing red? I thought that meant it was running very lean and hot?


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

A lot of the newer small engines have a catalyst in the muffler for emission reduction and it makes the muffler a lot hotter.


----------



## Wayne361 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a quick update. Have used the blower all this season...probably 4-5 times. Changed out the factory oil at beginning of season to a full synthetic. Blower has worked flawlessly and the "popping" is now non-existant. No idea why...but maybe engine had to be used a bit to break in. 

Wayne


----------

